# How much should my 6 month girl eat?



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

what food do you feed her? IMO 2x a day is better than one

different brands/lines of food have different feeding guidelines

exercise? how much are you exercising her?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

We feed 2 meals a day. Approx 1 1/2 cu in morning and same at night. I don't like to make my dogs go so long with only 1 feeding, so we do the two. Mine are 5 & 8 mo. They also get vitamin and probotics, fish oil with their nightly feeding.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Amber - 6 mos.*

We feed Amber (6 mos. on Jan. 1) 4 cups a day of Natural Balance Potato and Duck Large Bite Kibble. She gets 1 1/2 c. in the a.m., 1 c. at noon, and 1 1/2 c. in the evening. Occasional Duck and Potato Bones as a treat. She is at a good weight now (50 lbs.) as the vet said that she was thin at 4 months (34 lbs.). The vet said that we will likely have to increase her food a little until she is 8 - 9 months old, but I am going to continue her 4 cups a day for now. :wavey:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you want to keep giving her wet food, I would cut out one whole cup of food so she's getting a total of 2 cups a day of dry, plus the wet. In general 3 cups a day total of dry is about all they unless the dog is gaining weight, then you would feed less, but then adding wet to that 3 cups is really too much.

How much wet food are giving her?


----------

